# Inside tags



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if the tags have to be permanently attached to the garment. In other words lets say Instead of sewing it on I use a stick on type of label inside the garment. Either a woven or even a high adhesive paper label.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

From the FTC website: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

The label(s) with required information must be securely attached to the product until it is delivered to the consumer. However, the label(s) need not be permanently attached. 

*Note: *Many consumers and professional cleaners consider it important to have fiber information on a permanent label. Also, remember that garments must have care instructions on a permanent label. Therefore, it may be useful to have the two pieces of information on the same label.

*Note:* Customs may require that the country of origin of imported goods be on a sewn-in label.


http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/business/textile/bus21.shtm


----------

